# Vauxhall Ellesmere Port To Close?????



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Been on the cards for a long time. Even after the most recent $50bn taxpayer bailout/restructure Govt Motors is still haemorraghing cash in Europe.

Opel/vsauxhall lost an incredible $14 billion since 1999, plus $580 million in the first nine months of 2011 alone. Massive overcapacity in European auto plants really has to be tackled head on

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204136404577209341812359310.html


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lot of money invested in this plant over the last 5 years and I believe the most efficient GM plant in Europe - only reason for it to clse would be because of the strength of the unions in other European markets


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

andy665 said:


> Lot of money invested in this plant over the last 5 years and I believe the most efficient GM plant in Europe - only reason for it to clse would be because of the strength of the unions in other European markets


Money previously invested will not be a deciding factor.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It won't close it's the main engine factory in europe afaik and where all the disastra series are made.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Is the the end for Vauxhall i do fear for this brand and opel i was a massive Opel fan when younger i had 3 opel Manta's and the fun i had in them was amazing had the last one kitted out with body kit and twin headlight conversion and some other mods, sad to see another car plant go in the uk and all the lose of jobs


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

Good news for the workers @ Ellesmere Port this morning!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

160K cars this year...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-18098657

was going by it just as i heard it on a little drive out today :lol:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Ah I forgot about this thead - I made one in the motoring zone.

Anyway - Great news from Vauxhall! Would have been a crying shame if all Vauxhall cars were foreign made.

Although mine is Polish


----------

